# Google Play Store USCC Jelly Bean



## sigmapijt (Sep 21, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
How can i get google play store on my new OS Jelly Bean 4.1.1 Build 5?


----------



## xrs (Jul 12, 2011)

by flashing the gapps zip file


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Here's some gapps http://db.tt/lrkbXYk6

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

